# Clovite?



## mylilchix (Dec 31, 2009)

I was talking to a guy at the feed store yesterday about different types of feed for goats.  I had mentioned mine were eating sweet grain (that's what they're former owner had them on), but was planning on switching their feed as the grain ran out.  He told me that a number of people in the area were feeding clovite to their animals, but wasn't sure if goats could use it too.  It's a high protein soy based vitamin/mineral supplement.  Does anyone use it?

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are feeding them a good goat mineral, that really should be fine.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 31, 2009)

I LOVE Clovite for horses, but I've never used it on goats.  I decided to go with Calf Manna instead because it's pelleted.  Best that I can remember, they're pretty similar.


----------



## stano40 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is off the manufacturer's label:

Clovite - Vitamins & Minerals:

SUGGESTED USAGE

Young Foals and Weanlings: 1 to 2 tablespoonfuls daily.
Brood Mares: (latter half of pregnancy and lactation) 2 tablespoonfuls twice a day.
Ponies: 1 tablespoonful daily.
Colts, Stallions and Horses in Training: 1 tablespoonful per 400 lb daily.
All Farm Animals: 1 to 3 lb to each 100 lb feed.
Mature Cattle: (milking or on full feed) 1 to 3 lb to each 100 lb feed. Many dairymen prefer adding a handful to each feeding. Feedlot operators simply top off feed with the prescribed amount of Clovite.
Calves: (bucket fed) 1 to 2 tablespoonfuls daily in milk or ground feed.
Range Cattle: Supplemental feeding is simplified by mixing with salt - 1 part to 10 parts salt, or 2 1/2 lb to 25 lb salt. (These calculations are based on normal consumption of 1/4 lb of salt per day by a 1,000 lb cow and 1/8 lb per day by a 400 lb steer.) To prevent the oxidation that tends to destroy all Vitamin A compounds on prolonged exposure, mix only the amount normally consumed in a 3-week period.
Poultry: 1 lb to each 100 lb feed.
Baby Pigs: 3% of the creep-feed.
Dogs and Cats: 1 level teaspoonful per each 10 lb of body weight daily. This dosage should be doubled for growing pups and kittens, lactating animals and animals in the last half of pregnancy. Dosage may be varied as prescribed by the veterinarian.
Mink: 1 level teaspoonful daily.


bob


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!  I was thinking of putting them on Calf Manna once the sweet feed began to run out.  I do have minerals out for them too and baking soda.  I did see a Purina goat block, how are those?

Sonja


----------



## helmstead (Dec 31, 2009)

Rememeber, Calf Manna and Clovite are only TOP DRESSINGS, not feeds.  They're a supplement to be used in conjunction with a complete feed.

Don't bother with blocks.  Look for loose GOAT minerals.


----------

